# Orange Bubble nest?



## Emmie54 (Sep 19, 2010)

I have had bettas for several years now and have never had a problem (except one of them got constipated) but I just got a new betta and his bubble nests are orange. I thought at first it may have been a problem with the water, but I've changed his tank 3 times and each time he makes a nest it has orange bubbles. I've googled TONS of different things trying to find out what's wrong but can't seem to find anything. There is nothing visibly wrong with him, he swims and eats fine. Any ideas as to what might be wrong?


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Maybe it is just the lighting...


----------



## Emmie54 (Sep 19, 2010)

It's definitely not the lighting. He is in the same room as several other bettas (I have about nine at the moment, not including the babies) and it's bright orange. I've never seen anything like this before


----------



## Posaune (Sep 17, 2010)

I don't know, the bubbles is just air isn't it? I don't know how the orange color could be from the fish itself.


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Could you post a picture of it? That's really weird.


----------



## Emmie54 (Sep 19, 2010)

The male betta coats the bubbles with saliva which is why they don't just pop once they reach the surface. So far no one can explain to me why his bubbles are yellow and orange.
I would post a picture but I'm not sure how :/


----------



## Posaune (Sep 17, 2010)

Upload the picture to something like photobucket, then post the imag link into the reply and it should post the picture.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

That is really, REALLY strange  Wow....may it has something to do with his saliva..? Hmm...did you get him from a breeder or a petstore? Perhaps ask what they were feeding him...?
Yeah, I'd definitely like to see a pic....lol, I'm really curious, I've never heard of something like this before.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Bettas have saliva? Who knew! Well, I guess you do...

Anywho...Yes. A pic please!


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

I just link my pictures from facebook usually. Weird though...


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

You could take a picture, upload it to www.tinypic.com and then link us to the image that way.  I find photobucket slow.


----------



## Emmie54 (Sep 19, 2010)

Here are the links to those pictures. I got him from a petstore out of pity. lol whenever I see them in there in those tiny little bowls I heart breaks. He was too pretty to just let him sit there and rot! He'll never be a breeder because he's too old but I couldn't leave him there! lol
These pictures don't do the colour justice, it is much more vivid in real life. (I've also changed the water about 6 times so It's not near as orange as it was.

http://i1025.photobucket.com/albums/y315/Emmie541/DSC01653.jpg
http://i1025.photobucket.com/albums/y315/Emmie541/DSC01652.jpg


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

It doesn't look like the bubbles themselves are orange, but there's some gunky stuff in there that might be causing the color. What are you feeding him?


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Ahh, I see now....yeah, I agree with MB, looks like there's a bit of gunk in there. He may have some sort of problem with whatever organ is used to produce the saliva that helps hold bubblenests together....? I'm not sure....thats really odd...


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Or he could be throwing up? That was my first thought.


----------



## dipsydoodlenoodle (Mar 3, 2010)

I agree it looks like dust or power from somewhere. 

He looks a pretty boy


----------



## Emmie54 (Sep 19, 2010)

the stuff that looks like gunk are popped bubbles, when he first makes them you can tell that the bubbles are yellow. I just feed him regular betta food from the petstore. It's the same stuff I feed the rest of my bettas, although I was thinking of feeding him some blood worms. He's really pretty


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Looks like my Winston. Dals are the best. 

Really odd... You could try a different brand with him and see if that changes anything?


----------



## Emmie54 (Sep 19, 2010)

I'll probably do that. It's so odd though because no websites or anything explain anything like this lol. Every time he makes one the bubbles are yellow and orange. so strange. lol Thanks for the help everyone


----------

